# A different way to wrap presents.



## Toad (Dec 24, 2009)

I picked up my presents to wrap them, saw my stackmat timer, this resulted:








> Used my brand new type F ... It cuts corners incredibly but unfortunately pops quite a bit...
> 
> Got this nice non-lucky single but was a relatively easy last layer.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice, but you need to work on your FLE (Folding Last Edge).


----------



## Toad (Dec 24, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Nice, but you need to work on your FLE (Folding Last Edge).



Yeh I had parity unfortunately


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 24, 2009)

Who are you giving a pencil?


----------



## Toad (Dec 24, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Who are you giving a pencil?



Lol it's some special coloured pens or something my brother wanted...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you wrapping them in tinfoil? o_0


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

Is that aluminum foil?


----------



## Toad (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Are you wrapping them in tinfoil? o_0



Yes... No need to use any tape and all shapes are easily conquered... I don't see any reason to ever turn back to the ways of paper.

Oh and that roll cost me 29p (about 40 cents I think)


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 24, 2009)

This is an awesome idea! Shame I wrapped my presents an hour ago. Anyone gonna challenge him?


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 24, 2009)

Actually my friend and I did this as well. My PB is 46.72 and my friend's is 22.81. Sadly we couldn't do an average of 5. My friend had no parity, so that's why he was so fast.


----------



## Toad (Dec 24, 2009)

yeee707 said:


> Actually my friend and I did this as well. My PB is 46.72 and my friend's is 22.81. Sadly we couldn't do an average of 5. My friend had no parity, so that's why he was so fast.



Wow... LL skip methinks...?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 25, 2009)

TINFOIL?!

You cheating little...

It's only a complete solve with paper and tape.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2009)

Is this your PB?


----------



## kutuan (Dec 28, 2009)

it should be +2, look at the misalignment is more than 45° 

have u try it blindfolded?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice Wrap!
May I recommend purchasing a Wrap-It-Yourself-Kit
Along with some Tape-A-Loo?
That always seems to help me on my FLE (Credit To Cyrus.) parity errors.


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Nice Wrap!
> May I recommend purchasing a Wrap-It-Yourself-Kit
> Along with some Tape-A-Loo?
> That always seems to help me on my FLE (Credit To Cyrus.) parity errors.



BrB heavy duty Wrapacone works better. And Tape-A-Loo is illegal in Presefornia anyway.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Edward said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Wrap!
> ...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to use tin foil too! It's a good way to wrap gifts, and cheaper.. and good if you hate paper (like me!)


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just don't use wrapseline.
It explodes your presents.

Be sure to adjust your bensions on the foil.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

kutuan said:


> have u try it blindfolded?



I always get 2 edges flipped >__<


----------



## brunson (Dec 29, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Is that aluminum foil?



No, it's aluminium foil.


----------



## Toad (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow I didn't realise people had actually bothered to reply to this haha


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2009)

I time myself disassembling pens.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 29, 2009)

Anybody else reading this and feel like a nerd too? Hah


----------

